# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Controlador avançado para aquário

## André Duarte

Bom dia,

Somos duas pessoas com interesse e alguma experiência em aquariofilia.
Estamos a desenvolver uma solução que pensamos será bastante útil a todos nós.

Para tal gostariamos que perdessem 5min em responder ao seguinte questionário:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...dhVXc6MQ#gid=0

Obrigado,
André.

----------

